# Why thermostatic vs non? Can I remove thermostat from sandwich plate?



## tamartin71 (Oct 5, 2009)

My oil temps are getting close to 300! Can I remove the thermostat from my sandwich plate? I am going to put oil cooler in a better spot also.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

The thermostat is there to allow engine oil to come up to temp quicker - which is a good thing. You can remove the thermostat and check it in boiling water to see if it opens. If it does then removing it isn't going to resolve the 300 F temp. You may have restrictive oil lines, insufficient oil cooler capacity, poor airflow thru the cooler, etc.


----------



## tamartin71 (Oct 5, 2009)

I removed the water to oil cooler above the filter and put it through the sandwich plate and a 23 row cooler. Temps spike in the first race once removed and I am going to redirect the airflow to the cooler (even though i put a 3" air duct aimed at the cooler).

I only run when it is warm and it is a race car. I was wondering if I could remove the thermostat only from the sandwich plate?

I will check the cooler and lines also, but they are fairly new.


----------



## gnarly 928 (May 23, 2009)

*Take a good look at the intake for your 'sandwich plate'*

I had one of those on my racecar with #10 AN lines going to my remote cooler. On examination, I found the casting on the oil flange/take off widget to be quite small...Like about 3/8" in diameter inside...so the flow was restricted. A little grinding fixed the flow rate.

Also, your cooler must have good airflow..if you can't locate it somewhere to get that, put a fan on it. I had a tranny cooler also on my big hp racer. I put a Spal fan on the oil cooler for that and my OTs went down dramatically (if I remembered to turn it on every time) I finally installed a thermo-switch to turn the oil cooler fan on at about 230f...

Don Hanson


----------

